# Ice Cold Hike



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Evening all:

Went out on another hike today. - 15 degrees celcius and - 20 with the wind chill. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Cold. Saw 3 Doe but I spooked them when I came up to there resting spot and I couldn't get a shot. Here are a few shots from today and I am still unsure about this new lens?

1. This little squall is what I think created the flares in the shot but I still liked it?







2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 5, 2007)

Love that squirrel!


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you Kristina. Luckily he was pretty easy to capture.

Take Care.


----------



## Viperjet (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, nice shots.  I like #4, and I love #6.  I would totally hang that in my home.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (Dec 5, 2007)

The squirrel is cute, aren't they all, but I really like the cattails. (Don't know what you call them in Canada)


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Viper! #6 was my favourite shot of the day. Of course I was going for some deer but they didn't cooperate.


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> The squirrel is cute, aren't they all, but I really like the cattails. (Don't know what you call them in Canada)



Thank you Aye and they are called Cattails here in Canada as well.


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the glares in number 1 also.

They are all very good shots, nice job!


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for commenting RKW:

When that squall hit I got a couple of quick shots then went right into the woods.


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 5, 2007)

Great shots there Paul!  Love the squirrel, but they are all very good.  Thanks for sharing. 

NJ


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

NJ,

Thank you very much. It sure means a lot.
I hope to get as many posts in as I can before February as I will be leaving for Afghanistan and will not be around for 6 or 7 months. 

I will certainly miss this forum while I am away.


----------



## cameramike (Dec 5, 2007)

number three is amazingly crisp also loving number 2 very nice shots .


----------



## petey (Dec 5, 2007)

#3 all the way baby


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you very much Mike and Petey:

Tomorrow I plan to go out again in hopes of landing a few deer shots.  I hope the snow will hold off.


----------



## AUZambo (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful shots...#1 is my favorite, but that squirrel is crazy cool.

Nice job indeed.  I saw that #1 & 3 were taken with a 200mm lens.  Did you use the same lens with all of them?  Was it fixed focal length?  Just wondering!


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks a bunch AUZambo:

The lens is my new EF 70-200 F4L non IS.
I am trying to shoot  a lot with it as I have been somewhat concerned that I had a bad copy.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Caper

Be careful on you upcoming tour. I understand you have a duty, nonetheless be careful.

Pat


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you very much Pat:
I will be doing my best to keep my head down.

Take care.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 5, 2007)

Great shooting man.  Lovin the squirrel shot, but I really dig how you used the lighting on the vegitation.  Nicely done. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot Chiller:

Since I did not manage to get any deer shots I figured I would shoot the squirrel.
I think I will be coming home with a lot of sqirrel shots.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 5, 2007)

Im hoping we get that snow they are promising.  Might have to head to Dundas, see Grindstone falls, or Websters.  I met a photog there last time that said, shooting them is a must in the winter.


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, great captures!  I can almost feel the snow in #1!


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 5, 2007)

Great shots, I love 1 and 3.


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you N'Kolor and JC:

I am just now getting ready to head out to try and get those deer I missed yesterday. It's dark(cloudy) today and looks like more
snow.


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 6, 2007)

Hope you catch them!  Good luck.


----------



## Tighearnach (Dec 6, 2007)

6 is an absolute beauty. Whats the lens you are unsure of? It certainly hasnt hampered your ability to take some great shots here......


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you very much Tiger:

The lens in question is my new EF 70-200
F4L. I was concerned with many of my first shots with it. I think it is my fault as I am not that steady so low light really kills me. The shots in this series are from my hike where the temperature was - 15 degrees but somewhat better lighting.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tighearnach (Dec 7, 2007)

YEah i have had my eye on that lens or the faster 2.8 version for some time. Have the money for neither but hopefully will get one some time next year. If i can produce shots half way as good as these few of yours ill be a happy bunny.......


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 7, 2007)

Good work on all, but #3 is a killer sharp shot.


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you Jstuedle:

After spending the last few day's walking around the forests in this area I truly believe these guy's are posing for me. Unlike the Deer I have been trying to shoot, they are a real pain in the @@@!

Thanks again.


----------



## KenCo (Dec 8, 2007)

The first shot is just magic.
Ken.


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for looking Ken:

I spotted a deer in amongst the cattails one morning but I was not fortunate enough to get a shot of him. 200mm is my max range for now.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

3 is amazing!

wow, cold snow images .. and I am sitting here in the rain


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks a lot Alex:

From the equipment thread I am looking at getting something longer than 200mm.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

I know how complicated squirrels can be  .. I tried them with my 300mm ... and i had to crop alot since the trees where high


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 9, 2007)

Alex:

How do you like your 300mm for wildlife/birds. It's important to me as I am considering purchasing either the 300mm F4L IS fixed or 100-400 4.5-5.6L IS. Both those lenses are in my price range along with the 40D but I am not rushing out on this one for sure. Any one can throw in some input as well, that would be great.

Thanks all.


Paul.


----------



## Milhouse (Dec 11, 2007)

I like 4 but really like 6.  1 makes me glad I'm inside, I think I'll go get a blanket now.


----------

